# Mole Removal



## posterofagirl (Jun 9, 2006)

So I have a couple of moles on my face that I just want rid of. They're not huge, but I just can't stand them. I was asking my mum about it and she said that because they're not abnormal and not really needing to be removed I probably wouldn't get a referral from my doctor for a dermatologist and would probably have to go a different route. Does anyone here have any experience with this?


----------



## LVA (Jun 9, 2006)

laser is the best

when i was in VN my mom had this not so small mole right by the outer corner of her eye and she went to a salon and they put some kinda cream on it .. and it burned (well ... not realli burn .. but feels like putting gycolic acid peel on your face for the first time) it right off .... and it was realli cheap ...

i wanna go back next summer and try it ..... but tickets back are over $1000 .... might as well get laser


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2006)

hm I had some moles removed on my body but thatÂ´s cause the were growing and the doc said he wanted to take them out just to be safe. he used local anaesthesia and a hot, sharp "spoon" to sort of scrape the mole off the surface.

IÂ´d think youÂ´d still get a referral to a dermatologist because getting a mole removed should be a medical, not a cosmetical procedure. also I think a derm should check the moles before removing them, even if you donÂ´t think they are big.

IÂ´d not wanna have an aesthetician to this. and I had no clue they do this!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 9, 2006)

that is soooo weird but i was looking into that just last night!!! i want to remove a few myself!! and i was looking in the internet that it IS cosmetic unless you can proove the mole is cancerous, but anyway its not that expensive its around $100 per mole and some doctors do it for less if your getting more than one removed, and the procedure consists of numbing the area and then they scrape off the mole and then inject something into the wound (i dont recall) and then they just put a band aid and you can go home the same day! so even if your insurance doesnt cover it, it isnt that expensiv. IMO.


----------



## Salope (Jun 9, 2006)

I've gotten two moles removed, both recommended by my doctor. The first was a small, dark mole in the elbow pit. The derm removed it because it was getting larger and it's edges were uneven. It was a quick and painless procedure.

The second mole I had removed last year upon the suggestion of my doctor. It was a dark, slightly big mole on my chin. I actually hated it for most of my life and always wanted to get it removed. I felt so self-conscious about it. I had it removed by a plastic surgeon because it was on my face and I wanted minimal scarring. What's the point of having a mole removed if the scar is going to be worse?

I had local anesthesia and the procedure was actually painful. It burned a lot and hurt but the recovery was fine. I used scarguard afterward to help the area heal with minimal scarring and even used vitamin e oil on the area. I still have a red ring around where the mole used to be but I am so happy with the results and glad I had it removed. I was lucky because my insurance company paid for the procedure with no problems. If it hadn't, I wouldn't have had the mole removed.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 10, 2006)

i have some on my arms that i wouldn't mind being removed but i don't plan on doing it anytime soon. i don't think the procedures are that bad, but i agree with LVA saying that laser is best. but it is more expensive.


----------



## LVA (Jun 10, 2006)

Thx Kristin. my (realli cute LoL) guy friend had a couple of unwanted moles removed w/laser and i can't even tell he had moles on his face b4 ... i don't see scars or any kind of marking ....


----------



## posterofagirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, thanks for all the input.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

there's a way to remove it by using nitroglycerin. but it really depends how big it is and how complicated it looks! mine is a "skin tag" and putting nitroglycerin on it would just burn it off. i have yet to try it as i'm scared of "burn" and "my eye" in the same sentence!


----------



## LVA (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* there's a way to remove it by using nitroglycerin. but it really depends how big it is and how complicated it looks! mine is a "skin tag" and putting nitroglycerin on it would just burn it off. i have yet to try it as i'm scared of "burn" and "my eye" in the same sentence! where do u buy nitroglycerin ?


----------



## michko970 (Jun 12, 2006)

My best friend had her mole removed for sheerly aesthetical reasons, so I don't see why you could not.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* where do u buy nitroglycerin ? well, your doc. would have to do it for you at his/her office.


----------



## ivette (Jun 12, 2006)

i would go to a dermatologist first to get his/her opinion

on this matter. then take it from there


----------



## marshall1704 (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a mole under my arm and I got it froze unfortunately it grew back


----------



## Thais (Jun 14, 2006)

Girls PLEASE don't try removing moles on your own or with any "alternative" procedures!!!!! This can be dangerous, and can leave a permanent scar.

I don't see any problems in referring a patient to dermatology for cosmetic purpouses. I actually referred one last week and one this week. That is what dermatology is for.



I think you should go see your doc, get the referral, and go see a dermatologist. No "alternative pathways" please!!!!!!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* hm I had some moles removed on my body but thatÂ´s cause the were growing and the doc said he wanted to take them out just to be safe. he used local anaesthesia and a hot, sharp "spoon" to sort of scrape the mole off the surface. 
IÂ´d think youÂ´d still get a referral to a dermatologist because getting a mole removed should be a medical, not a cosmetical procedure. also I think a derm should check the moles before removing them, even if you donÂ´t think they are big.

IÂ´d not wanna have an aesthetician to this. and I had no clue they do this!

i totally agree!


----------



## LVA (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree that it's a bad idea to do it by yourself .. but when i lived in VN ... almost every1 went to the salon and they just put a lil dab of cream on w/a toothpick . .and it comes off .. no scar.... it was like ..... ummm .... magic!! LoL


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* i would go to a dermatologist first to get his/her opinionon this matter. then take it from there


----------

